# Fluffy Fang egg



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

just a photo i got of Fenkussu (Fang), my fluffball, i swear he has more too dust than any tiel i have ever known, i guess that is the reason he is the softest to cuddle out of all of my babies


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  He does look like cotton ball


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cuddly looking baby!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwww he looks so content


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! About how old is he? Pardon my ignorance, I've never had baby 'tiels.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i would say he is 3-4 months old, he has only been whistling for about a month

He and Cinnamaroll are destined to be a pair, luckily Cinn is not interested in 'boys' and completely ignores Fangs advances


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE white tiels! God they are so adorable, like your one!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He looks very fluffy, I bet he feels really soft!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

he is super soft 
he is a dust filled baby, and when he gets scritches it feels like you are patting powder! he is sooo soft, i love him


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

He's sooo cute! And starting to whistle too, it won't be long before he's singing up a storm. I hope to find a white faced 'tiel eventually, they are so lovely.


----------

